# VK - Coming Soon January 2016



## Gizmo (5/1/16)

We are back and ready to make 2016 the most memorable year yet.

The following will be arriving soon:

First off, new products:

iStick Basic
Target 75W
UD Master Kit ( Authentic )
Kangertech Topbox Mini
Kangertech Topbox Nano
Wotofo Serpent RTA Black
Wotofo Steam Engine Black
Wotofo Chieftain 220W
Smok Micro One Sub-Ohm Kit
Kangertech KBox 70W

RESTOCKS
18650 Batteries!! ( Samsung 30Q, LG HG2, Tesiyi ) over 3000 batteries
i2 and i4 chargers
iJust 2 Kits
iStick 60W Kits
RX200
UD Bag
Nautilius Mini Coils
Subvod
Herakles Plus 317L Coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (5/1/16)

that's a lot of batteries !!!!!


----------

